# why push for so long?



## justkitty

Anyone know why pushing sometimes takes so long?
I spent 3hrs pushing and ended up with a bitch of an episiotomy.
Yet some people push for 5minutes.
Why?


----------



## katieeandbump

I think it's to do with the baby getting past the pubic bone? Now I could be wrong but I know some babies have a harder time pushing past that part and when women need help its usually past that part? Correct me if I'm wrong anyone? But that's what I thought anyway :) both my boys came out in 3 pushes but I started to push when head was already visible they moved their way down to that part on their own without me pushing. I know some ladies start pushing when the get to 10cms even if the head isn't visible? So it suppose it just depends on baby's position and mothers frame and how big baby is? Xxxxx


----------



## justkitty

Interesting thanks!


----------



## flashy09

It was 2 hrs and a blown out vag for me as well. It was getting under the pelvic bone that was the problem. However, my hips seem a foot wider now so hoping next time will be easier!


----------



## CatandKitten

I pushed for over 2 hours after her hair started to show. I think her shoulders were a tight fit.


----------



## Seity

My first was just a little guy. Pushed 6 min and he popped out on push 3 head and all. The midwife was caught by surprise and barely caught him.


----------



## Eleanor ace

For me I pushed on my back so that really slowed things down. He was quite big and had his hand up by his face so those were other factors. Also he was turning as he came down and I think that slowed the process down? And I have a narrow pelvis. Lots of factors! Hopefully we all have faster pushing times next time around :). Well except you Seity, don't want your midwife to have a heart attack! :haha:


----------



## chulie

I've heard tall women have a shorter time "pushing" because things aren't as bunched up so babies have an easier time getting out? It also can sometimes have to do with how you push? Not you specifically...clearly things like pelvic size, shoulders ect ect...all are uncontrollable factors for sure...but like I had a friend whose dr told she was pushing wrong..not that that's helpful at all but it did play a part..maybe some women are afraid to poop so they don't push from their butt? Or even where to push? I mean if I hadn't taken my prenatal course and watched 3 months worth of babies stories...not sure i would have either!!?! Lmao!!


----------



## XJessicaX

1st I pushed for 1 hr15 with no urge to push and then she went into distress and I needed ventouse (she was posterior though) 2nd I didn't push as such, no actual deliberate pushing, my body did it all for me and she just flew out in 2 minutes. Good thing too as the PAIN right at the end...ugh! Would have died if she hadnt plopped out so fast!

I think its to do with shape of pelvis, position of baby and whether its your first birth or not.


----------



## Feronia

How do others push for so long without giving out due to pure exhaustion? I had a 56 hour labour, but I only pushed for 20 minutes. Those 20 minutes were by far the most exhausting part of my labour. It's hard work pushing a baby out! I'm impressed that someone can do that for hours.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Feronia said:


> How do others push for so long without giving out due to pure exhaustion? I had a 56 hour labour, but I only pushed for 20 minutes. Those 20 minutes were by far the most exhausting part of my labour. It's hard work pushing a baby out! I'm impressed that someone can do that for hours.

I found pushing really exhausting but the adrenaline kept me going. I was only in labour for 6 hours though, don't think I could have done it for 56 hours!! Yikes!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I pushed for 4 hours as my contractions slowed! There wasn't a contraction to hold him so he kept going back!!! They have me a drip to quicken things in the end. This time round ill be asking for that drip a whole lot quicker if my contractions slow..... My mini can't take that again..... Ouch!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

With Earl it took 36 minutes to push him out, but he got a bit stuck and I also am pretty sure I wasn't pushing right to begin with. After about 20 minutes of very little progress I got very angry, switched position to on all fours and basically snorted him out (very glamourous! lol) but only took 16 minutes from hair showing properly to having him out. 

Eddy - well, I only actually remember consciously pushing twice. I had excruciating pain as he passed through (or should I say barged through) my pelvis. As soon as he was through I felt his entire weight sitting between my legs and he was crowning. It felt like he dropped about a foot! lol. The only time I pushed was the birth his head properly and then again for his shoulders as they get a bit wedged so I had to give mini-pushes. 

I'm told it took a while but I don't actually remember as I was in so much pain I was pretty far gone on G&A. I can however, remember the immense relief when he was born lol. That feeling is amazing! lol :blush:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ah yes the relief when they are out lol x


----------



## superbecks

It can depend how high baby is above the ischial spines when you start to push, obviously the lower the better. Can also depend on position you're in. Upright/all fours etc has gravity on your side as opposed to laying down which can speed things up. Also some women don't push effectively...as horrible as that sounds. Not pushing in the right place/ sheer exhaustion etc are all factors x


----------



## meandmrb2011

I am hoping this baby is easier than my first . He was posterior with a hand on his head for good measure. . . No2 was an emcs. I am really hopeful for a successful VBAC .xx


----------



## NaturalMomma

Many times it's because you're laying flat on your back and pushing against gravity.


----------



## Seity

I found flat on my back the most comfortable both times. I think knowing how to push effectively is a huge part of it. 6 min for first baby, 5 min for second and that was with having to stop while the midwife unwrapped the cord from around his neck and then eased his fist/hand out because he'd stuck it up by his chin.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I only pushed for 5mins with dd and was on my back x


----------



## MrsKTB

I only had to push for 9 mins....and he was breech..... I must have child bearing hips! lol


----------



## R8ch

Blimey I hope that this second baby comes out as fast as some of your babies!

For my daughter, I pushed for 2 hours in every possible position - on my back, on my side, all fours, kneeling, standing, even sitting on a birthing stool. She eventually came out with me kneeling and resting my arms on the bed. I don't know how ladies can stay in one position for so long and push! And I'm surprised when some midwives don't get ladies moving into more natural positions to help.
Rx


----------



## Butterfly89

Is there a better way in your opinion, anyone? I know often you have almost no choice and its up to your body and LO... but is it harder on your body to have a rushed pushing stage or a long one? (I don't mean too extreme either way) But I've heard that if its too fast, your body doesn't have time to soften/adjust and that can be problematic as well!


----------



## XJessicaX

Butterfly89 said:


> Is there a better way in your opinion, anyone? I know often you have almost no choice and its up to your body and LO... but is it harder on your body to have a rushed pushing stage or a long one? (I don't mean too extreme either way) But I've heard that if its too fast, your body doesn't have time to soften/adjust and that can be problematic as well!

my 2nd was too fast. She came out so fast my uterus apparently didnt contract back so I haemorrhaged. Was sorted so quickly that I wasnt really that aware of it at the time but could have been very serious if I had been anywhere but hospital.


----------



## Feronia

XJessicaX said:


> Butterfly89 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a better way in your opinion, anyone? I know often you have almost no choice and its up to your body and LO... but is it harder on your body to have a rushed pushing stage or a long one? (I don't mean too extreme either way) But I've heard that if its too fast, your body doesn't have time to soften/adjust and that can be problematic as well!
> 
> my 2nd was too fast. She came out so fast my uterus apparently didnt contract back so I haemorrhaged. Was sorted so quickly that I wasnt really that aware of it at the time but could have been very serious if I had been anywhere but hospital.Click to expand...

I don't know your situation, but postpartum hemorrhage can usually be dealt with easily in a home setting. I hemorrhaged during my homebirth and the midwives treated it no problem.


----------



## bassdesire

First came out in twelve minutes, natural so no problems feeling when to push etc. Born partly in waters bag so that was neat.

Second took 2+ hours damnit! her hand was by her head so that is what the hold up was. Also she was in the bag while crowing but it burst before she arrived. Also natural.


----------



## XJessicaX

Feronia said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly89 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a better way in your opinion, anyone? I know often you have almost no choice and its up to your body and LO... but is it harder on your body to have a rushed pushing stage or a long one? (I don't mean too extreme either way) But I've heard that if its too fast, your body doesn't have time to soften/adjust and that can be problematic as well!
> 
> my 2nd was too fast. She came out so fast my uterus apparently didnt contract back so I haemorrhaged. Was sorted so quickly that I wasnt really that aware of it at the time but could have been very serious if I had been anywhere but hospital.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know your situation, but postpartum hemorrhage can usually be dealt with easily in a home setting. I hemorrhaged during my homebirth and the midwives treated it no problem.Click to expand...

Ah, it was just what the doctor said "lucky you were here!" (I lost over a litre of blood). 
IF I had another baby I'm not sure whether I'd make it to the hospital!


----------



## lozzy21

I think how long it takes depends on if your instructed to push because your 10cm or if your pushing because your body is telling you to.


----------



## cat lover

lozzy21 said:


> I think how long it takes depends on if your instructed to push because your 10cm or if your pushing because your body is telling you to.

Totally agree, the MW told me NOT to push until I physically couldnt stop myself, so it took 12 mins, otherwise it would have taken WAY longer


----------



## Feronia

XJessicaX said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly89 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a better way in your opinion, anyone? I know often you have almost no choice and its up to your body and LO... but is it harder on your body to have a rushed pushing stage or a long one? (I don't mean too extreme either way) But I've heard that if its too fast, your body doesn't have time to soften/adjust and that can be problematic as well!
> 
> my 2nd was too fast. She came out so fast my uterus apparently didnt contract back so I haemorrhaged. Was sorted so quickly that I wasnt really that aware of it at the time but could have been very serious if I had been anywhere but hospital.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know your situation, but postpartum hemorrhage can usually be dealt with easily in a home setting. I hemorrhaged during my homebirth and the midwives treated it no problem.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, it was just what the doctor said "lucky you were here!" (I lost over a litre of blood).
> IF I had another baby I'm not sure whether I'd make it to the hospital!Click to expand...

I lost over a litre of blood as well. Were you extremely cold and shaking? It was soooo weird! Yeah, midwives can do anything they can do in the hospital besides surgery so hemorrhages aren't a big deal at home. I wouldn't have wanted to give birth in my car on the side of the road though, that could have been bad!


----------



## aliss

I pushed 4 hours with the first and 2 hours with the 2nd.

It's not just "when" you do it - some babies are badly positioned, some mothers don't push effectively, etc. Mine were both big and in terrible positions (both dystocia babies, 2nd was back to back) and I was out of gas after an hour of pushing (2nd was home birthing without meds, pushing when my body told me).

And with that... I'm not interested in doing it again! hah!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I waited until I couldn't help but push and I was also standing (NOT the original plan!!) and it felt like I only pushed for 5 min!


----------



## lucy_x

with my son, i only pushed when i physically couldnt stop the muscles from doing it themselves. He literally fell out - The MW had to tell me to try and stop so she could check my cervix wouldn't damage if i did push there and then, Honestly even if she told me not to i couldnt have prevented it from happening by that stage he was coming like it or not!

My first tho i pushed for ages - they said it was because i was a horse rider my pelvic floor was too strong or some bollox. Although i think its more to do with the width of the shoulders. x


----------



## hobbnob

I pushed for 2 hours and 45 mins. My doula thought it took so long because the baby was facing my hip and needed to move with face facing my back. She finally came out when they put me on my right side with the left leg up on a bar. I tried squatting and other positions through the whole thing (she didn't budge) and the side leg lift thing was the only way to get her to move in the right position and move her out. Also, it was my first baby and my Dr. said first time mom's average about 2 hours pushing time. My labor was really long too and doula said it was because baby wasn't in the right position to put enough pressure on my cervix to dilate it. Who knows. Next time, if I do this again, I am going to pay more attention to how baby is positioned though.


----------



## skc22

I pushed for 6 hours. My pelvis is abnormally shaped though, and can't fit a baby through. I have known this since I was a teenager and had pelvic surgery, but the hospital wanted me to give a natural delivery a go. I had an episiotomy and failed forceps, then c section. There was no way she was coming out any other way, I certainly gave it a good go!!


----------



## Mazzy17

I pushed for 1.3 hrs and had an episiotomy. I was pushing hard and when i took a breath lil madam would go back in a little bit more. Feeling her head and how close she was really gave me extra oomph though


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Gosh by the 3rd I didnt really have a pushing stage lol she was born in three pushes!


----------



## Anthrogirl

Has a lot to do with body/pelvis shape, but more to do with position and gravity. One thing I have heard many MWs and some OBs say is that some women bear down and slowly bring the baby down through late labor without actively 'pushing'. Apparently it tends to help position baby a little better and speed up the pushing phase. Worked for me, my #1 was out in 4 pushed and baby #2 was out in 2 pushes. Talk to your MW about optimal positioning for you and baby as well as how you might consciously be able to work baby down as far as possible before active pushing (2nd stage) begins.


----------

